# Electricity in Spain



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

So, we're going through the fun process of trying to get an apartment finished up here in Spain. Right now, the current "bronca" is with the electric company. They claim they can't find our place even though we've given them the proper photocopies. 

So, I'm thinking we should try with a different company. The contractor claims that there's just one power company in this city - I don't think that can possibly be true! I know the market was opened up in 2008 in Cantabria. 

Does anyone have any experience with electricity? Is it even possible for the town to just have on provider, or can I call Iberdrola and friends to see if they're more helpful? I'm lost, grumpy, and trying to navigate local government websites (useless, for now) as well as company ones - but what companies are there? Oh boy. 

This piso is going to drive me nuts...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> So, we're going through the fun process of trying to get an apartment finished up here in Spain. Right now, the current "bronca" is with the electric company. They claim they can't find our place even though we've given them the proper photocopies.
> 
> So, I'm thinking we should try with a different company. The contractor claims that there's just one power company in this city - I don't think that can possibly be true! I know the market was opened up in 2008 in Cantabria.
> 
> ...


Halydia, are you in Vizcaya or Cantabria - Bilbao, Barakaldo or Santander????

BTW, I've just seen that ENDESA is up there too. Another idea is phone 010 and ask which electric companies serve the area. My in laws are always phoning 010.

Isn't Iberdrola the one that's constructing that big building on a roundabout near the ría?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Halydia, are you in Vizcaya or Cantabria - Bilbao, Barakaldo or Santander????
> 
> BTW, I've just seen that ENDESA is up there too. Another idea is phone 010 and ask which electric companies serve the area. My in laws are always phoning 010.
> 
> Isn't Iberdrola the one that's constructing that big building on a roundabout near the ría?


This question refers to the apartment we're (trying) to renovate in Cantabria. 
I currently live in Baracaldo, but hope to be here for as little time as possible! I like it, but there's nothing like your _own_ place.

Thanks for the suggestions. I've never called 010, but I'll have to give it a try. 

And yes, that monstrosity is the Iberdrola tower. We were looking at a restaurant for the wedding up in Artxanda. The view was gorgeous, but the tower seemed a bit awkward nestled in where it was.


----------

